# Using Ph Test Strips



## sah (28/12/06)

Hi brewers,

I started using coloured pH test strips (5.2 - 6.8) to measure the mash pH for the last few brews.

I'm not really sure what I'm doing and I'd like some advice.

I take a drop of liquid from the mash tun and drop it onto the middle of the strip.

I find that immediately the center of the drop will change to a really light colour which would indicate a pH at the low end of the scale. Toward the outer edges of the drop the colour changes to a dark colour which would indicate a pH just above the middle of the scale, say 6.1. As it dries the colour becomes more uniform and indicates a pH of where I would like to be which is around 5.2.

Please help?

thanks
Scott


----------



## Jye (28/12/06)

Im also interested in how brewers use these strips. 

Since the mash pH is about 0.3 lower at mash temp than at room temp do you leave the strip in the mash to get an accurate reading or take it out and let it cool to room temp?

Cheers
Jye

Sorry Scott, no answers just more questions


----------



## Ross (28/12/06)

If using the CraftBrewer PH strips for coloured solutions:

Dip the entire strip into the wort or sample for 3 seconds, remove & hold to the light to compare the colour.

Jye, I didn't know that, but take your word for it - The strips cool down pretty quick once removed from the mash, just give a quick shake & make adjustment for mash temp if you so wish. 

cheers Ross


----------



## grod5 (28/12/06)

I am going to start AG early in the new year and I thought that the ph of the water pre mash was what we would be checking. Is the mash ph as important?

daniel


----------



## Jye (28/12/06)

Ross said:


> Dip the entire strip into the wort or sample for 3 seconds, remove & hold to the light to compare the colour.



Cheers Ross, does that mean it only takes the strip 3s to change colour? and then taking it out of the mash to dry and cool will have no effect on the measurement.



grod5 said:


> I am going to start AG early in the new year and I thought that the ph of the water pre mash was what we would be checking. Is the mash ph as important?



Hey grod, if you are starting AG dont worry about your water... dont even think about it until you run out of other things to to learn. But if you have to know mash pH is whats important, but you want to make any modifications to the water before mashing in, making changes in the mash is much more difficult.


----------



## grod5 (28/12/06)

Jye,

ta

daniel


----------



## Ross (28/12/06)

Jye said:


> Cheers Ross, does that mean it only takes the strip 3s to change colour? and then taking it out of the mash to dry and cool will have no effect on the measurement.



Not sure mate, just reading the instructions off the box. The 3 seconds is to overcome any buffering I believe, just adding a drip may not give you an acurate reading.

cheers Ross


----------



## albrews (28/12/06)

SAH said:


> Hi brewers,
> 
> I started using coloured pH test strips (5.2 - 6.8) to measure the mash pH for the last few brews.
> 
> ...


----------



## albrews (28/12/06)

SAH said:


> Hi brewers,
> 
> I started using coloured pH test strips (5.2 - 6.8) to measure the mash pH for the last few brews.
> 
> ...



hi scott, i suggest saving the pennies and purchasing a ph meter , they are around $30.00 on ebay.
cheers alan


----------



## sah (28/12/06)

albrews said:


> hi scott, i suggest saving the pennies and purchasing a ph meter , they are around $30.00 on ebay.
> cheers alan



Hi Alan,

The two current AHB sponsors also offer them at that price. I wasn't planning on measuring my mash pH every brew though. I hoped that I'd find that it was consistently ok and therefore not worth worrying about.

regards
Scott


----------



## Darren (28/12/06)

albrews said:


> hi scott, i suggest saving the pennies and purchasing a ph meter , they are around $30.00 on ebay.
> cheers alan




Scott,

I would suggest saving your pennies and stick with the strips.

Sure a cheap pH meter looks and sounds good but it will require the purchase of calibration fluids (which are toxic). Also, one drop of wort in the refence tube (the glass chamber) and it is rooted.

Mash pH can easily be determined with strips. Not sure of the ones you have but the ones I have used it is suggested to allow one minute in the solution (mash) and read immediately.

If you are worried about cost cut each of the strips into three pieces.

Really you wont need that many tests. 

Once you have established your mash pH given your water profile, you will no longer need to check pH, hence your new pH meter will be sitting idle.

cheers

Darren


----------



## albrews (28/12/06)

Darren said:


> Scott,
> 
> I would suggest saving your pennies and stick with the strips.
> 
> ...


----------



## albrews (28/12/06)

SAH said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> The two current AHB sponsors also offer them at that price. I wasn't planning on measuring my mash pH every brew though. I hoped that I'd find that it was consistently ok and therefore not worth worrying about.
> 
> ...


----------



## albrews (28/12/06)

hi scott,
i find checking ph each brew is a good idea, since a grain loving mouse may have urinated in it and abnormally changed the ph.
cheers alan


----------



## Darren (28/12/06)

albrews said:


> hi scott,
> i find checking ph each brew is a good idea, since a grain loving mouse may have urinated in it and abnormally changed the ph.
> cheers alan




pH would be the least of your problems then :blink: 

cheers

Darren


----------



## Peter Wadey (2/1/07)

I would not be putting the test strips directly into the mash - they might bleed - mine certainly do.
I take a sample from the mash, cool & then take a reading.

Peter


----------



## albrews (2/1/07)

Darren said:


> pH would be the least of your problems then :blink:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren




hi, i hear beer is typically PH 3.8 to 4.8, with some of the belgians a lower ph.

even the cans of extract turn out to be in this range, coopers ales typically 4.6 for the finished beer.

it is nice to know the teeth won't erode due to a high acidity drink.

cheers alan


----------

